# Pics of my first order from Cigars At Your Price



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

First if this is the wrong forum sorry. Second I just thought I would share my most recent haul. I ordered Sunday night and it arrived at today at about 2 (to southern California) I did pay 10$ for 2 day shipping but they offer free ups ground on orders above 200$. Everything looks great except for the Padron 1964 Torpedo Maduro that has come unraveled a bit at the tip and I suspect that it will be fine and the fact that one of the NUB 354s was larger (I think a 460 but I'm not complaining). Anyways on with the pics:



































The order 
Fuente Don Carlos Robusto - 5 pack
Liga Privada #9 Belicoso - 2 
Liga Privada #9 Robusto - 3
Liga Privada #52 Robusto - 3
Liga Undercrown Robusto - 5 pack
My UZI Weighs a Ton 5 x 60 - 3
NUB Connecticut 354 - 5 pack (one of these ended up being larger I think 460)
Padron 1964 Exclusivo - 1
Padron 1964 Imperial Natural - 1
Padron 1964 Torpedo Maduro - 1
Partagas 1845 Corona Extra - 5 pack
Macanudo Vintage '97 Maduro Robusto - 1

After shipping came out to around 250.


----------



## B.mamba89 (May 30, 2012)

5pk of Don carlos looking good!


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Lucky bastidge. You shouldn't order from this place regularly, once they know you're on puff they randomly bomb your orders!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Whoops, yeah, that looks like a 460 in there. Sorry! Or rather, enjoy the slightly bigger smoke!

Also, let me know what happens with the Padron. That must have gotten bumped around during shipping - if you clip it and the wrapper beyond the cut is fine, it should smoke without problems. If it's loose underneath your cut, though, you might run into problems. I can take care of it for you if there's an issue.

Glad to hear the two day shipping stayed true to form... UPS Ground probably wouldn't arrive until Friday.

Thanks for the order!


----------



## dmeguy (Jun 6, 2012)

Wow nice haul Garrett!:dude:


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

I got a major ordering itch going!!!!!!


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

szyzk said:


> Whoops, yeah, that looks like a 460 in there. Sorry! Or rather, enjoy the slightly bigger smoke!
> 
> Also, let me know what happens with the Padron. That must have gotten bumped around during shipping - if you clip it and the wrapper beyond the cut is fine, it should smoke without problems. If it's loose underneath your cut, though, you might run into problems. I can take care of it for you if there's an issue.
> 
> ...


I was going to pm you later to let you know about the NUB for your inventories sake thanks for being so attentive and saving me the trouble Andrew. As for the Padron it looks like it will be perfectly fine but I will let you know if it gives me any trouble. If anything i'll make sure to let it rest long enough in case it dried out a tiny bit but it really should be perfectly fine. I actually ended up getting it a bit early UPS has two routes a day around here and it would have come later (5-6 pm) but i was outside smoking and intercepted my UPS guy making a business delivery next door. Fortunately for me UPS puts all the packages on the truck in the morning regardless of delivery time.


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

dmeguy said:


> Wow nice haul Garrett!:dude:


Joe your avitar just made my day. It's nice to see Americans appreciating Canadian pop culture.


----------



## QiCultivator (Feb 13, 2007)

Nice order...I did a pretty large order with them awhile back and received the cigars promptly and in good shape. I had to have a friend from work who lives in PA order them for me because they don't ship to NY state but it all worked out ok. I just gave him one of each stick I got and we were both happy!


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

Great order from a great vendor!

I recently started buying from them and have been VERY happy.


----------



## Zlc410 (May 16, 2012)

Love the fact that he is an active forum participant. My wife will be happy that I just found another place to order from.


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

lookin good man!


----------



## Jay106n (Nov 3, 2011)

I love the cigars at your price site, nice haul!


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

Zlc410 said:


> Love the fact that he is an active forum participant. My wife will be happy that I just found another place to order from.


I'm not maried but the sense i get around here is that your a lucky man having a wife who's will be happy about even more cigars


----------



## Scottyb52 (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice I havent heard of this site ill have to check it out.


----------



## Quietville (Sep 12, 2011)

Scottyb52 said:


> Nice I havent heard of this site ill have to check it out.


Same here, and all the better that I "know" the guy!


----------



## rpb16 (Jan 4, 2012)

very nice order Garret, I have yet to order from these guys yet, but as soon as my cash replenishes itself they are gonna be the first place i go, its crazy how much cheaper they are from the other sites out there.


----------



## Dhughes12 (Feb 15, 2012)

nice score!


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

I will always support my B&M, but I decided to give this site a shot since I now have a 150 qt coolidor to fill. What fantastic deals!! I was very surprised. Although I overpaid $5 on a box of Cabaiguan Guapos, I couldn't find another site to match their prices. Am I missing something?


----------



## Win (Dec 14, 2011)

I've ordered a couple of times and they've been great. My cigar inventory is kept to about 150 and when I smoke 10 (two weeks) I just re-order 5ers, [email protected] has been my go to lately.


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

i could really see these guys becoming my goto, I'm trying to stay away from cigarbid.com as i'm an international student and as such cant work here. I do web development stuff for an organization in Canada so i have some income but i could see with my personality bidding on too many things at once then overspending my budget


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

Because I live in NY i can't order from this site


----------



## Mfuchs88 (Jun 7, 2012)

Gorgeous snag. Let all those babies age a little bit and they'll develop into a "smoking hot" cigar MILF


----------



## Marcm15 (Aug 5, 2012)

Great prices and I love the format but why can't they ship to NY? I buy online from other vendors and have no problem getting stuff shipped to me here....


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Love Cigars at your price! Just fantastic deals on everything, fast shipping, and you couldn't ask for a better bunch of folks to deal with (or just shoot the [email protected]#t).


----------



## wihong (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice haul with lots of gems in there!


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

That will pump up the inventory a little, Nice !


----------



## edin508 (Aug 7, 2012)

I need to check this site out. Just what I need.


----------



## rpb16 (Jan 4, 2012)

Well this thread aint completely zombified yet, so i figured ide bump with my first order from these guys too.



















1 El triunfador Old Man and the C

8 Tatuaje verocu #5(already smoked one)

1 J21

1 Havana VI angeles

Total came to just over 60 dollars shipped, couldnt be happier with m order from these guys, quality smokes, the best prices on the net, and fast shipping.


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

Nicely done, they are definatly a solid shop. I go there unless they don't have what I want/there's a crazy deal somewhere else.


----------



## izkeh (Dec 17, 2007)

Great place! Best prices I've found on some of my fav's. And I'm not talking like $5-$10 savings....


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

I hate CAYP!! It's like crack for cigar smokers. Just saved $70 on a box of Tatuaje. It's not fair that I should save this much $$$$$$. I saved so much I also bought a fiver of Illusione G4s for $6 a stick and got 2nd day shipping.


----------



## ehk (Aug 21, 2012)

Great place! If you call, they have stuff that's not on their site.


----------



## ch3rrytw1st (Sep 10, 2012)

How do you make offers for multiple sticks in a single stick auction? Their site is not very user friendly. However, for the prices they may be worth it.


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

ch3rrytw1st said:


> How do you make offers for multiple sticks in a single stick auction? Their site is not very user friendly. However, for the prices they may be worth it.


Just go to a listing that it for a 5 pack or box


----------



## sillyrabbit72 (Aug 14, 2012)

after reading this thread i just place my first order with them!

1- Black label old man and the c
1- box of illusione mj12 

Can't wait so i did 2 day shipping aswell!!!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

ch3rrytw1st said:


> How do you make offers for multiple sticks in a single stick auction? Their site is not very user friendly. However, for the prices they may be worth it.


Once your offer is accepted you'll be allowed to add multiple items to your cart.



sillyrabbit72 said:


> after reading this thread i just place my first order with them!
> 
> 1- Black label old man and the c
> 1- box of illusione mj12
> ...


Can't wait to fulfill your order! It'll go out Monday!


----------



## Goatmilk (Jan 2, 2012)

I went to cayp with high expectations only to find out they don't accept negative bids for gurkha


----------



## smokin_dad (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice pick up! Looks great


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Goatmilk said:


> I went to cayp with high expectations only to find out they don't accept negative bids for gurkha


:cheeky:


----------



## ssrobbi (Sep 12, 2012)

what does cayp stand for?


----------



## Goatmilk (Jan 2, 2012)

Cigars At Your Price


----------



## ssrobbi (Sep 12, 2012)

Goatmilk said:


> Cigars At Your Price


Thanks,
Yeah, I just realized it was in the thread title... I is going to do very well on my finals this week


----------



## gehrig97 (Aug 19, 2007)

Just ordered a whole bunch of stuff--great idea for a site!


----------



## Coasty (Mar 1, 2012)

Nice ad Andrew. I'm sold.:gossip:


----------

